# next stop - Beethoven string quartets



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Beethoven String Quartet Op.59 No.1 "Razumovsky"*

*Matthew Vera and Michael Rau, violins
David Mason, viola
Marza Wilks, cello*

I may easily get headace if I listen too much to stringquartets, but I am in the mood now. Beethoven made some brilliant string quartets, and I find the chamber and piano work the best of his reportoar. I have problems with his orchestral work, especially the symphonies, but it may that I am one of thousand with a special deciese.

youtube comments

*How proud their parents must be.﻿

I hope these young musicians stick together, because on the form they show here they could have a great future as a professional quartet. I am blown away by the splendid way they have met the enormous challenges of this my favourite Beethoven string quartet (especially their brilliant handling of the dynamics and light-and-shade of the whimsically spooky second movement. This is a great performance!﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Beethoven String Quartet Op. 18 No. 6 Gioviale Quartet*

*Gioviale Quartet 
Jeremias Sergiani Velazquez and Li-Mei Liang, violins
Ting-Ru Lai, viola
Kenny Lee, cello*

This quartet is light and cherefull, and reminds me a lot of Mozart. But it also have many layers of moods and soundscapes. I think Gioviale Quartet is very good in submitting the vague nuances.

youtube comments

*Very spirited and yet very mature performance.﻿

What an amazing performance! I loved the musicianship, the energy and the cohesiveness. Bravo!

meraviglioso*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Beethoven String Quartet No. 9 in C major, Op. 59, No. 3 - Jasper String Quartet (Live)*

*Beethoven String Quartet No. 9 in C major, Op. 59, No. 3 performed by the Jasper String Quartet (Live). Filmed live in The Jerome L. Greene Performance Space in New York for WQXR's Beethoven String Quartet Marathon on November 18, 2012.*

Brilliant sound and performance of this exiting and varied quartet

youtube comments

*Clayelle Dalferes introduced me to this piece a long bunch of years ago -- back in the WNCN days -- and I'll be forever grateful. (I'm also grateful that, at long last, she's let photos of her appear on the web.) I doubt there's a more beautiful piece of music -- or woman.

This is one of my favourite compositions by Ludwig van Beethoven

Very precise live performance with perfect synchronicity and coordination. Simply adorable!*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Beethoven String Quartet No. 7 in F Major, Op. 59, No. 1 - American String Quartet (Live)*

*Beethoven String Quartet No. 7 in F Major, Op. 59, No. 1 performed by the American String Quartet (Live). Filmed live in The Jerome L. Greene Performance Space in New York for WQXR's Beethoven String Quartet Marathon on November 18, 2012.*

Also a fine and varied quartet, but not so strong as no. 9 in my oppinion. Fine performance.

youtube comments

*someone must sponsor such great mustic! plus, the name has a fun ring to it. hooray for obeythoven!﻿

The first few seconds told me everything .... this an outstanding performance, warm, expansive, stunning ability. They have worked so very carefully on every point.
As early as 1806, 21 years before his death, Beethoven shows his strong liking for string
quartets. In no other genre did he show his genius, his revolutionary approach to music,
and his deepest feelings than in his 16 string quartets; each one of them is like a child,
unique and lovely.*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Beethoven String Quartet No. 16 in F Major, Op. 135 - Orion String Quartet (Live)*

*Beethoven String Quartet No. 16 in F Major, Op. 135 performed by the Orion String Quartet (Live). Filmed live in The Jerome L. Greene Performance Space in New York for WQXR's Beethoven String Quartet Marathon on November 18, 2012.*

A lovely quartet, and a fine performance.

youtube comments

*I adore the end of this piece

Hitler is playing the cello..*


----------

